# ATO: Work out what business expenses you can claim



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

From the Australian Taxation Office's Small Business Newsroom:

*Work out what business expenses you can claim*









*21 May 2019*
You should apply these three golden rules when claiming business expenses to help get it right:

The expense must have been for your business - not for private use.
If the expense is for a mix of business and private use, you can only claim the portion that is used for your business.
You must have a record to prove it.
*Tips for claiming business expenses*

When claiming business expenses do not include private expenses such as private rent, fines, travel, food, or renovations of a private residence.
For expenses that are a mix of business and private use, claim only the business portion.
When upgrading accounting software, check business and private expense codes are correct.
When claiming business expenses, ensure it is at the GST exclusive rate if you are registered for GST, not the GST inclusive rate.
Make sure you have the right records to prove your business expenses.
If you operate your small business as a company or trust, paying private expenses from these accounts may have other tax implications such as fringe benefits tax and shareholder loans.
Remember, registered tax agents can help with your tax.
*Find out about:*

Deductions
Motor vehicle expenses (video)

(https://www.ato.gov.au/Newsroom/sma...siness-expenses-you-can-claim/?sbnews20190529)


----------

